# Sun, sea and sand



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Some from the beach yesterday...

Polar









One for the price of two









B


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

So much cuteness!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great shots as always.

Lovely dogs,they all look the same to me,how do you tell them apart.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

cravensmum said:


> Great shots as always.
> 
> Lovely dogs,they all look the same to me,how do you tell them apart.


... you made me laugh out loud... the amount of times I've been told on here 
_".. you just don't know what you're going to get with these crosses"._

I think its like with any dogs... you always know your own.

Thank you.. we think they're lovely too 

... PS... the penultimate photo is "shopped" so its the same two dogs twice.... if you know what I mean..


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

really truly awesome shots!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing pics
I love the curly coats, so cute!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Another trip to the beach...


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics of them all. You must end up with half the beach in your house when you get home & brush them out :lol:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Great pics of them all. You must end up with half the beach in your house when you get home & brush them out :lol:


There's a lot to be said for jet wash hmy:

Just let them dry in the kitchen really (stone floor)... then sweep it out


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance are they larbradoodles?? They are stunning!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Forgive my ignorance are they larbradoodles?? They are stunning!!


The 'blondes' are Retriever x Standard Poodle and the black one is Lab x Poodle


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> The 'blondes' are Retriever x Standard Poodle and the black one is Lab x Poodle


So then they are both Labradoodles

The reason I ask this is because a Labrador is , Given its full name , a Labrador retreiver and not just a Labrador .

So A Goldendoodle is a Golden Retriever x Poodle

But do you mean the Blondes are Poodle x Golden Retriever so are Goldendoodles

I get so confused at times please help me out :lol:

Any hoo they are crackers and are recognisable as what they are ( I think I know wha they are called )

I have 3 Golden Doodles ( Poodle x Golden Retrievers is that right ?? ) whom I groom and they look just like your curly blondes . They are lovley dogs full of fun and loving but can be a bit boysterus ( god cant even spell right tonight )


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

lilacbabe said:


> So then they are both Labradoodles
> 
> The reason I ask this is because a Labrador is , Given its full name , a Labrador retreiver and not just a Labrador .
> 
> ...


I think you'll find (I could be wrong) that 'Labrador Retriever' = Labrador and Golden Retriever = well, Golden Retriever.

Many refer to the Golden x Poodle as Goldendoodles but I've also heard Groodles or Retroodles.

So the blondes have no "Labra" in them.

We had the Labradoodle first (the black one) who is a gorgeous dog but quite head strong (selective hearing) and will bring me back a pigeon (in pate form) but the Golden x Poodles are more laid back... can be a bit bouncy as pups but calm down at about 18 months. We have three Golden x Poodle... one is 3 years old, one 2 and the youngest 8 months.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

> I think you'll find (I could be wrong) that 'Labrador Retriever' = Labrador and Golden Retriever = well, Golden Retriever.


Am bit confused by what you have said there ( confused yet again  )

I am taking what you have said as ,A Golden Retriever and Labrador retriever are the same breed ?

I dont think they are

See I allways though that a labrador was , proper name Labrador retriever and came in Yellow , Black or Chocolate and were short haired

A Golden Retriever I though was shades of cream to a rich reddy brown colour and were allways long haired .

Just as Flat Coated Retriever, Curly Coated Retriever, Chesapeake Bay Retrievers ,Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever are all different breeds

The Retriever bit was just because they were bred to Retrieve and that they are all recognised breeds by the KC.

So a Poodle x a Labrador or Labrador retriever ( its posh name) = Labradoodle and

A Golden Retriever X Poodle = Goldendoodle

Never heard Groodles or Retroodles

LOL emagine the names of all the others I have mentioned were crossed with a poodle IE Curldle, Chesadle, Doodleduck OMG I would get myself commited wih confusion then wouldnt I Haaa haaa.

But these days there are so many x's and as there s no hard and fast set rulles about what they should look like or whatt they are called etc it is easy to get confused  and wish they would just stick to one name for a perticular x . I mean 3 different names Goldendoodle,Retrodoodle and Groodle My lord how confusing 

Your Lot however are what I recognise as a "proper" type Goldendoodle and the black one a proper type Labradoodle  and that is what they should look like as sandard.

Have I got you confused now :lol:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

lilacbabe said:


> Am bit confused by what you have said there ( confused yet again  )
> 
> I am taking what you have said as ,A Golden Retriever and Labrador retriever are the same breed ?
> 
> ...


I was picking up on your comment "So they're both Labradoodles then"... which they're not as the blondes have no Labrador (retriever or otherwise ) in them.

I find the Portmaneau names quite useful as it saves a long explanation but then (on here) it causes some people to blow a gasket as they say "you're making it a breed and its not a breed", on the basis of their simple lack of understanding of English.

I always find the names given to "pedigree" breed funny as they rarely reflect the origins of the breed or its purpose and are mostly based on what someone thinks their purpose was or a bit of myth. At the end of the day they are all dogs, none of them are here as nature intended so I think we should call them whatever suits.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

we went somewhere different tonight.....

... OK, no we didn't...


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

don't care what breed they are or even how to pronounce it, but i do know they are beautiful, smashing pics. thanks for posting them


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of them when they are dry,just to see what their coats are like.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

A few 'dry' ones...


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh I wish my customer would do a bit more grooming so her 2 could look like this 

Hers are also in the sea a lot but they dont look like this as they are all ways 
matted  so have to be clipped down every 3 or so grooms ( she comes every 8 weeks )

They are lovley dogs though very bouncy


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Absolutely stunning,thank you.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! You take really great shots.

How many dogs do you have????

They are really gorgeous.

You must have to do some serious brushing everyday!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

beary_clairey said:


> Beautiful pictures! You take really great shots.
> 
> How many dogs do you have????
> 
> ...


Just the seven. 3 goldendoodles, a toy poodle, two border collies and a labradoodle.... a bit of brushing yes...

... we went to the woods tonight for a change..


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

More beautiful pictures. I love pic number 5, they look like puppies in that shot.

I love your camera work - are you a trained photographer? Are they manually taken or do you use Auto focus?

Are these taken with a Nikon D3100?

I so would love to take photos of my girls like that!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

beary_clairey said:


> More beautiful pictures. I love pic number 5, they look like puppies in that shot.
> 
> I love your camera work - are you a trained photographer? Are they manually taken or do you use Auto focus?
> 
> ...


Hi.. the camera is quite cheap (Nikon D5000) but the lens is expensive (F2.8 70 - 200mm Nikkor) Auto focus most of the time or manual and pick a post (and wait for them to run into it). Not trained to do stills photos; video is (was) my thing.

My tip.... take lots and lots and lots of photos - "Digital cameras help people take good photographs.. they do not make them good photographers"...


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes - my brother has that lens and we borrowed it when we went to Cornwall. It was the best shots of the dogs that I have taken!

Really expensive lens. Was thinking about getting a new camera - mine is a second hand D70 but maybe the trick is a new lens!


----------

